# I hope they make a Siamese cat villager in the next game.



## kimchiseoul (Dec 23, 2013)

And also make otters and hedgehogs neighbors/villagers

What would you like to see in the next game?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 23, 2013)

kimchiseoul said:


> And also make otters and hedgehogs neighbors/villagers


Yeah I don't see that happening.

Anyway I want to see Goldfish, Lemur, and Komodo Dragon villagers. How about a Komodo Dragon as a
T-Rex? Eh?

I also want more Koala villagers. (Let there be a popular one plz. What would a popular Koala villager look like?)


----------



## Farobi (Dec 23, 2013)

Olivia is a Siamese Cat 

I'd like to see more sheep.


----------



## Hound00med (Dec 23, 2013)

Mitzi's a siamese cat too 

I want more tigers <3


----------



## mizukitty (Dec 23, 2013)

more cats! i know there are quite a few already but i just love em :3

also more koalas, monkeys, and octopuses (octopi?) would be nice!


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 23, 2013)

I would love to see more Rhinos!
And maybe a Polka-dotted Elephant?


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll like to see paranoid, anti-social lizards (they rarely leave their houses and wear disguises when they do), hyperactive, easily distracted lemurs (they always want to play hide-and-seek and buy shiny new things from you) and shy, wise pangolins (being nocturnal, you can only speak to them at night because if they are outside during the day they sleep on benches and tree stumps and you can't wake them up).


----------



## Hype (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd like to see foxes.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Dec 24, 2013)

Olivia and Mitzi are Siamese cats.


----------



## kimchiseoul (Dec 24, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah I don't see that happening.
> 
> Anyway I want to see Goldfish, Lemur, and Komodo Dragon villagers. How about a Komodo Dragon as a
> T-Rex? Eh?
> ...



fish would be cool but I find that more unlikely than otters
sharks would be awesome too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah I don't see that happening.
> 
> Anyway I want to see Goldfish, Lemur, and Komodo Dragon villagers. How about a Komodo Dragon as a
> T-Rex? Eh?
> ...



fish would be cool but I find that more unlikely than otters
sharks would be awesome too

- - - Post Merge - - -



miracre said:


> I'd like to see foxes.



me too!


----------



## beffa (Dec 24, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah I don't see that happening.
> 
> Anyway I want to see Goldfish, Lemur, and Komodo Dragon villagers. How about a Komodo Dragon as a
> T-Rex? Eh?
> ...



You don't see otters and hedgehogs becoming villagers but you see GOLDFISH becoming villagers?

I doubt hedgehogs would, because of the Able Sisters ;-; Otters would probably be ruled out too because of Lyle… If he's an otter? Pretty sure he is. He looks like one. I like the idea of foxes, but there's Redd… The only NPC species I've seen that are villagers are dogs because of K.K. Slider.

More octopuses/octopi would be nice, considering there's only three. Also maybe a few more deers and hamsters. They could really make some lovely designs with the hamsters! Aaaand there's only 8-9 right now (I think) so… YEAH. 

As for new species, I'd love to see giraffes ;; I doubt they'd do that… Again because of NPC's. Is it just me who thinks this? I just don't think they'd put species in that are the same as villagers with the K.K. Slider exception.


----------



## Hound00med (Dec 24, 2013)

beffa said:


> You don't see otters and hedgehogs becoming villagers but you see GOLDFISH becoming villagers?
> 
> I doubt hedgehogs would, because of the Able Sisters ;-; Otters would probably be ruled out too because of Lyle… If he's an otter? Pretty sure he is. He looks like one. I like the idea of foxes, but there's Redd… The only NPC species I've seen that are villagers are dogs because of K.K. Slider.
> 
> ...



There are special characters for cats and monkeys too 

There's more than just KK Slider for dawgs too 

But I just want more tigers and more rhinos


----------



## Hype (Dec 24, 2013)

I thought about it and I also think a meerkat villager or two would be adorable.


----------



## beffa (Dec 24, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> There are special characters for cats and monkeys too
> 
> There's more than just KK Slider for dawgs too
> 
> But I just want more tigers and more rhinos



Yeaaah as I entered that I was like "OH CRAP, THERE'S CATS"

But come on… Hedgehogs and otters? They kinda seem like they wouldn't have much design to them as for variety… Eh. I don't know. I just reckon otter villagers etc would be so ugly and just wouldn't fit in I guess? Maybe.


----------



## kimchiseoul (Dec 24, 2013)

beffa said:


> You don't see otters and hedgehogs becoming villagers but you see GOLDFISH becoming villagers?
> 
> I doubt hedgehogs would, because of the Able Sisters ;-; Otters would probably be ruled out too because of Lyle… If he's an otter? Pretty sure he is. He looks like one. I like the idea of foxes, but there's Redd… The only NPC species I've seen that are villagers are dogs because of K.K. Slider.
> 
> ...



I agree about giraffes! 
I don't see why they can't make villagers that are the same species as NPCs!! In fact, I think a lot of people would like that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



beffa said:


> Yeaaah as I entered that I was like "OH CRAP, THERE'S CATS"
> 
> But come on… Hedgehogs and otters? They kinda seem like they wouldn't have much design to them as for variety… Eh. I don't know. I just reckon otter villagers etc would be so ugly and just wouldn't fit in I guess? Maybe.


About the hedgehogs and the variety issue I agree with you (even though the able sisters are "porcupines" they look JUST like hedgehogs)
but I see otters having great variety, plus I think many people would love them. Also, pascal is an otter.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 24, 2013)

The internet seems to have decided that the Able sisters are in fact hedgehogs, and I have to agree. The nose shape is more like a hedgehog than a porcupine. This means that there could be porcupine villagers. 

There doesn't need to be any more cat villagers, especially if you include the lions and tigers. Even more variety wouldn't hurt. I'd quite like to see echidna (apparantly Chrome doesn't think that's a word) or duck-billed platypus villagers. Flying squirrels or sugar gliders would be interesting too, as would bats.


----------



## kimchiseoul (Dec 24, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> The internet seems to have decided that the Able sisters are in fact hedgehogs, and I have to agree. The nose shape is more like a hedgehog than a porcupine. This means that there could be porcupine villagers.
> 
> There doesn't need to be any more cat villagers, especially if you include the lions and tigers. Even more variety wouldn't hurt. I'd quite like to see echidna (apparantly Chrome doesn't think that's a word) or duck-billed platypus villagers. Flying squirrels or sugar gliders would be interesting too, as would bats.


I agree that they are hedgehogs, but the wikis say they are porcupines. But the noses are completely hedgehog-y.
And OMG I TOTALLY WANT TO SEE BATS. That's a great idea! Also platypi would be cool!
Idk I guess I really don't care for too many of the cat villagers, therefore I want to see more.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 24, 2013)

I forgot to mention pangolins, armadillos or tapirs (seriously, who wouldn't want a villager who looked like a baby tapier?).


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Dec 24, 2013)

I would like to see snakes, chinchillas or butterflies (big ones, which have there feeds low above the earth )
I know no one of these will coming but well :`)


----------



## oak (Dec 24, 2013)

They need a pug villager! But I guess that would be too similar to Booker, even though he's like a bulldog.


----------



## Laurina (Dec 24, 2013)

Dinosaurs. We *need *dinosaurs.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Dec 24, 2013)

I'd like to see more alligators.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 24, 2013)

Ring tailed lemurs. And not ugly Tammi like monkey.

I also want to see more wolves. Specifically a ginger wolf and a black wolf

I also would love to see more food based neighbors


----------



## Boccages (Dec 25, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Anyway I want to see Goldfish



Goldfish. Worst idea ever.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 25, 2013)

We need lizards as villagers. They can be based from komodos, skinks, geckos, and even one could be based off a basilisk.
They'll look quite similar to gators except they'll be slimmer and have no teeth protruding from their lower jaws.

Also, bats as NPCs.


----------



## (Alice) (Dec 25, 2013)

Hyenas and turtles might be cool. I'd also love some owl villagers. Blathers is the cutest. ;o;


----------



## kimchiseoul (Dec 25, 2013)

monochrom3 said:


> We need lizards as villagers. They can be based from komodos, skinks, geckos, and even one could be based off a basilisk.
> They'll look quite similar to gators except they'll be slimmer and have no teeth protruding from their lower jaws.
> 
> Also, bats as NPCs.



No, Bats as EVERYONE
I'm obsessed with the idea of bats


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 27, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Dinosaurs. We *need *dinosaurs.


This.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 27, 2013)

I would love to see more Deers. c:


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 27, 2013)

Badgers!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 27, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Badgers!


----------



## Evy J (Dec 27, 2013)

more alpacas -u-


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 27, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


>



Have this as the music it plays when you speak to them haha


----------



## kimchiseoul (Dec 27, 2013)

A witch-themed cat would be awesome!!


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 27, 2013)

miracre said:


> I'd like to see foxes.



Good idea!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jan 1, 2014)

Villager types I want to see:

-Bats
-Cheetahs
-Foxes
-Any type of Special Villager animal as a villager, actually. The special cats prove there's no reason the models can't be used for both.
-More reptiles


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought Lyle was a weasel... ._.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jan 2, 2014)

Lyle _is_ a weasel.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 2, 2014)

Officer Berri said:


> Lyle _is_ a weasel.


WHAT? I THOUGHT HE WAS AN OTTER!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jan 2, 2014)

need more hamsters


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 3, 2014)

Armadillos, echidnas, platypuses, kiwis, bats, lemurs, orangutans.


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 3, 2014)

Makkine said:


> WHAT? I THOUGHT HE WAS AN OTTER!



I think he's an otter.  Round head, low set rounded ears, downward pointing whiskers ... etc etc.  Pascal is an otter too, and they look similar (though Pascal's tail is more beaver like).


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

Lyle is actually a weasel.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> need more hamsters



Ditto!

Anyways, I think that there should be more personalities, and that snooty villagers should go back to their old meanness in the GameCube.


----------



## Hype (Jan 4, 2014)

I think a seal villager would be cute.


----------



## Grishiu (Jan 6, 2014)

I would love to see more lions and tigers. There's a few to choose from right now, but I'd really like a cute lion to go with Bianca the tiger ;u; Also more cats.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 11, 2014)

I was playing Pokemon, and I ran into Chatot.

We need a parrot villager.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 11, 2014)

Etinceru said:


> I was playing Pokemon, and I ran into Chatot.
> 
> We need a parrot villager.



They seem to group parrots with the eagles. Pierce and Frank are sort of parrot-like, and Keaton is pretty much a parakeet. They should probably make them a separate group though.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 12, 2014)

There are quite a lot of birds when you think about it. Eagles, birds, ducks, penguins... o.o

I just want them to return the classics. Mainly so I don't have to check up on them on GCN everyday to talk to them and stuff


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2014)

Officer Berri said:


> Lyle _is_ a weasel.



According to the wiki he's a blue speckled sea otter...


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 12, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> According to the wiki he's a blue speckled sea otter...



Well, otters and weasels are in the same family. But he's definitely an otter, weasels have a more pointed face (also, they're weasily recognised.. I'll see myself out).


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 12, 2014)

I want foxes.. and a gumiho.  A 9 tailed fox would be so awesome :c


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 12, 2014)

Kiwis. KIWIS. KIIWKISKISKWIS. /shot

Peacocks and more sea creatures. I want a crab villager or a shark one


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 15, 2014)

ferrets and hyenas would be cute aaaaaa ;q;  and maybe more australian animals like wombats and devils?


----------

